
Grotesque and Beautiful: The Polish School of Film Posters - lermontov
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/polish-school-film-posters/
======
ihm
In case anyone else wanted to _see_ some of these posters:
[http://www.poster.pl/polish_poster_artists.html](http://www.poster.pl/polish_poster_artists.html)

~~~
msimpson
Thanks. You'd think an article about the posters themselves would show more
than just one ...

~~~
FabHK
FWIW, I'm using a JavaScript blocker, and the page doesn't show even a single
poster. HTML & CSS alone are not powerful enough to display images,
apparently.

------
jboggan
Here in LA we have summer movie screenings at the Hollywood Cemetery by a
group called Cinespia, and they project the founder's collection of movie
posters on the screen before the show. He has a ton of amazing Polish posters
but my favorite one is always the Muppet Movie:
[http://www.polishposter.com/images/2450.jpg](http://www.polishposter.com/images/2450.jpg)

------
praptak
I grew up in Poland and this is what I internalized as typical for movie
posters. Actual Hollywood posters that came after the fall of communism looked
cheap and tacky by comparison. Sort of like the game box art with actors in
the recent HN article.

------
jacekm
Here's the poster for "Eyes wide shut" mentioned in the article:
[http://polishpostershop.com/plakat/leszek-zebrowski/oczy-
sze...](http://polishpostershop.com/plakat/leszek-zebrowski/oczy-szeroko-
zamkniete.html) And here's a nice gallery:
[https://wellmedicated.com/50-incredible-film-posters-from-
po...](https://wellmedicated.com/50-incredible-film-posters-from-poland/)

------
keiferski
If you ever find yourself in Łódź, Poland, check out the cinematography
museum. They have a huge collection of Polish film posters.

[http://kinomuzeum.pl/?page_id=1871&lang=en](http://kinomuzeum.pl/?page_id=1871&lang=en)

------
bundze
Despite the title mentioning Poland, the only poster to illustrate the article
is actually in Czech language. Funny thing.

------
Razengan
Some of these qualities seem to be unique to that region of Europe. If you dig
the style, you may like the games by Amanita Design, a Czech studio:

[http://amanita-design.net/](http://amanita-design.net/)

------
hypertexthero
One of the greats, Waldemar Swierzy -
[http://www.poster.pl/gallery/?q=Swierzy_Waldemar](http://www.poster.pl/gallery/?q=Swierzy_Waldemar)

